# Overdue doe- what's up?



## AnnaLease (May 30, 2011)

This is the 35th day since I have bred my rabbits (Holland Lops), and the doe has not had any babies, yet.  I am wondering if she just didn't get bred or what's up?  I tried to palpate her (a while ago), but I couldn't feel anything, probably because of my inexperience.  Several times when I have felt her underside I have felt teats.  Do all does have teats even if they're not pregnant or nursing?  Common sense tells me it's too late, she must not have gotten bred, BUT yesteday and today, she hasn't eaten and I have heard that rabbits won't eat the day before they have babies.  She always eats all her food and wants more, so this is really strange.  This would be her 4th litter, but her 1st since I have gotten her.  Otherwise, she has been acting the same as always, very sweet and friendly.  So what do you all think?  Expecting?  Not pregnant?  Something wrong?


----------



## MiniRexGirl (May 30, 2011)

She may be experiencing a "false pregnancy". I had a doe go through that. I bred her the same time as another doe and on day 28 she started pulling fur and producing milk whereas the other do did nothing. However in the end she didn't have any kits and the one that didn't show any signs of preparation beforehand had 7 healthy kits (now 10 days old and growing well). So I would assume a false pregnancy and if nothing in the next few days re-breed her. That is what I did and I will hopefully have some kits from her on June 23rd. Good Luck!


----------

